# Awesome Tek and Giesemann Deals!



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I already have a nice light, but these are a great buy for someone looking to upgrade.

http://www.reefgeek.com/specials.html


----------



## dtang21 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for posting! Got a killer deal!


----------

